# Vincent Rims



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I just got my first set of Vincent Rims and was advised to use a wheel press. What type and from who should I use to get the best results? Also what type of wheel puller should it get?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Geez Bill, I think that I just use my thumb to put Vincents on the axles. I don't think that they are as tight as say an OEM Aurora rim. But I may be wrong about that!! pig


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill... I myself have a wheel press from JW because I have been buying his aluminum wheels for quite some time and he has the brass "anvils" that fit the specific wheels he sells. They also have "anvils" (the brass pieces that snap onto the press) that fit major mfg brands of wheels. The puller I have is from JW too, but I never really liked it because the part that slips behind the wheel (IMHO) is way too thick. I grinded mine down, casting wisdom to the wayside. RTHO also has all these kind of press/pull tools, but what they fit I have no clue. I imagine everything JW's does though. RTHO also has a similar puller to JW's with that thick foot, but the also have one that is circular, a couple bux cheaper, and very thin where it slips behind the hub... Will likely buy one very soon. My old girl from JW is getting kinda wiggly. 

Dennis is right, you *can* carefully thumb press on Vincents. I've done it too, but for me it has never been an exact enough science. I have ruined more than 1 set doing the install/removal work by hand. Especially susceptable to going on crooked are Vincents fronts. Matter of fact I ruined a set of fronts mounting wheels on The Flying Carrot..lol. The press that I have does not have specific Vincents anvils that I know of. I often turn them over and just use the flat side of the anvil as a super flat surface to press the wheels against when I install them. Hell, they're flatter than my thumb, and as you can see they roll fairly well on The Carrot. If you do decide to buy... Here's some links. I would encourage you to contact either seller about what size anvils you need before you purchase any. No sense buying any that dont fit your applications ya know? :wave:

http://rt-ho.com/tools.html

http://jwhospeedparts.com/listpg.htm#tool


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Good advice Nuther!! BUT, be advised that the chrome finish on Vincents and RRR wheels too, is easily marred with a tool that does not fit properly! That includes my thumb, LOL!! JMHOFO!! pig


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks guys, I was leaning towards the JW press.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have been informed that a small piece of chamois between the anvil and chrome wheel will keep the chrome all nice and pretty. Cool! pig


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I sent an email to Alan at JW asking which anvils to get to Fit Vincent rims and he wanted to know the in side and out side diameter of the wheels? Do any of you guys have something to measure them with? thanks


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I think it depends on the wheel style Bill. Not sure all Vincents are the same. Here is where a dial caliper comes in handy... just in case you need actual measurements. You are not likely going to find JW has a specific size to fit Vincents. He may... but I wouldn't count on it. The particular Vincents on your Carrot Vette have an inside diameter of .210 on the fronts and .250 on the rears. I have a selection of very basic anvils. Aurora tjet stock size, JW DF tjet size, Aurora Hot Rod size, and JW DF hot rod size. The JW anvil that fits the JW df hot rod wheel also "pretty much" fits these Vincents. I have made due with these so far. This is a catch as catch can deal trying to order specific sizes just for Vincents. That's why I mentioned that sometimes I even flip the anvils over in order to just have a very flat surface to press the wheels onto. This is going to take some experimenting so you can have a few that fit what you run on your cars. Just a note about Vincents... he also has some that do not have axle holes all the way through them... You dont want to use a wheel press on those at all. You could drive the axle right through them very easily... thats another way to ruin a wheel. These below are what I sent you. 























































*REMEMBER... Like Dennis said... You don't HAVE to have a wheel press to put the wheels on. I just happen to have one, because I use a lot of JW's aluminum wheels. I found eventually that the press helps me get the Vincents on straight too.*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Vincents I had the biggest issue with are the ones with an inserts. If you push the axle in even a little too much, the insert pops out, and good luck getting back in again. IMHO this is even more likely to happen if your axle has a tapered end, like the RRR and JL/AW axles have. If using wheels with inserts, use with flat ended axles like you would find on an Aurora T Jet. It doesn't take much to get that little centering nub to poke through the rim!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

All good ideas Dave, and yes I do have a wheel press from JW too! Along with a complete set of anvils. You might want to invest in the press and a set of anvils. I think he gives you a break on the price if you buy them all. pig


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*And.....*

... Like a lot of things in this hobby... it takes practice. Yer gonna gerf a few up (it's inevitable). I still do.... It's all part of the learning process. Thankfully most wheels are not so costly that a mistake will break the bank. One other line of thought is to assess the wheels before you even press a single one on. Use a paperclip or straight pin to check the depth of the wheels. 

How long are the axles you're gonna use?

Are they long enough for the wheels you are mounting?

How much axle sticks out from either side of the chassis?

How far should (or can) you press a wheel on in order to properly mount it?

If you push the axle the proper depth into a wheel on one side, is there enough axle length left on the other side to push on the second wheel the same or nearly the same depth? 

If using a spacer (I often do with Vincent fronts) does that change what you now need for axle length? 

Maybe you'll need to use a longer axle or even cut one down to size??

It's all kind of a little puzzle, not rocket science, just a few checks and eyeballs before you push one on. All within keeping of that old saying... measure twice, cut once.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks guys. you guys are a great help:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill,,, If you're able to, stop into chat tnite. I have a tip or two to pass along.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Bill,,, If you're able to, stop into chat tnite. I have a tip or two to pass along.


I stopped in Dave, but I must have missed you.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

when I am pressing wheels on axles that I deliberately don't want sticking out of the wheel center, I use the center threaded portion of the wheel _puller_ to press the second wheel on. that allows me to press the axle directly through the hole in the wheel that is already on the axle and not continue to press that wheel to the chassis. make sense?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

alpink said:


> when I am pressing wheels on axles that I deliberately don't want sticking out of the wheel center, I use the center threaded portion of the wheel _puller_ to press the second wheel on. that allows me to press the axle directly through the hole in the wheel that is already on the axle and not continue to press that wheel to the chassis. make sense?


Sorry Al, I must be a little slow, I am not understanding how you are doing it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

after I press one wheel on, the axle is not protruding from that wheel, in order to put the other wheel on without pressing the first wheel farther onto the axle, I use the threaded portion of a wheel puller, which is nearly identical to the same brand wheel press and the end of the threaded portion is the same diameter or a tad smaller than the axle. so, when I place the wheel that still needs to be pressed on the anvil of the press, the skinny portion of the threaded part from the wheel puller slides through the open center of the wheel that is already on the axle until it hits the axle then presses the axle into the wheel that is on the anvil. I will try to get you some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks AL, I am starting to understand


----------

